# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

## CKD

Như chủ đề mà CKD đã viết.. CKD sẽ cố gắng sưu tầm và tạo một một thư viện ảnh bitmap điêu khắc.

Với chủ đề này CKD xin tập trung theo chủ đề *CẢNH*.


_Lưu ý:_
** Để tiện cho việc úp ảnh, tạo ảnh chủ đề, xem trước cho các bạn tiện việc lựa chọn, tiện cho việc lưu trữ... CKD sẽ chuyển ảnh gốc từ các nguồn thành dạng JPG với chất lượng cao nhất 100% (nén ảnh nhưng không làm giảm chất lượng). Nếu các bạn muốn dùng ảnh dưới định dạng BMP thì có thể dùng phần mềm convert ảnh để chuyển.
** Phần lớn ảnh sẽ được úp trên diễn đàn dưới dạng attach file. Số ít được úp trực tiếp trên host diễn đàn hoặc trên flickr của CKD để tiện cho việc chia sẻ bài viết lên *Google+* hoặc *facebook*.
** Mình khuyến khích các bạn dùng chức năng *Like*  bài viết (phía trên, bên trái bài viết) để chia sẻ bài viết lên facebook.
** _Với chủ đề CẢNH.. nói chung sẽ có nói non, hoa cỏ, sông suối v.v..._

*Nhân đây CKD xin cảm ơn bạn QT đã tặng CKD bộ mẫu này để để chia sẻ cho các bạn.*

Xem thêm:
- Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Tiên

----------

biết tuốt, chquananh, minhngocat, readonly, Sùng A Sắn, taih2

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

* Một bức tranh hoàn hảo là một bức tranh ngoài cảnh vật phong phú.. thì phải có sự hiện diện của sinh vật sống. Như thế sẽ làm tăng thêm phần sinh động & sức sống của bức tranh. CKD sẽ ưu tiên Up trước những bức thỏa mãn điều kiện này.

----------

legiao, longdtskn, readonly, Sùng A Sắn

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

----------

legiao, readonly, Sùng A Sắn

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

----------

ghoang, legiao, readonly, Sùng A Sắn

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

----------

cuong, ghoang, hieucnc, hk0569, legiao, minimalism, readonly, Sùng A Sắn, solero

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

Đính kèm 1849

----------

legiao

----------


## CKD

CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh

Đính kèm 1850

Đính kèm 1851

----------

legiao

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> CKD - CNCProVN.com - Mẫu điêu khắc bitmap chủ đề Cảnh
> 
> * Một bức tranh hoàn hảo là một bức tranh ngoài cảnh vật phong phú.. thì phải có sự hiện diện của sinh vật sống. Như thế sẽ làm tăng thêm phần sinh động & sức sống của bức tranh. CKD sẽ ưu tiên Up trước những bức thỏa mãn điều kiện này.


bác CKD còn mẫu tranh quây quần giữa sân đình này k, cho e với

----------


## Cnc Router

> bác CKD còn mẫu tranh quây quần giữa sân đình này k, cho e với


Bác nào có mẫu ảnh đồng hồ treo tường đẹp cho mình xin với. TÌm mãi trên amngj mà không có. Cả mẫu khay đựng cốc uống trà nữa. Thank cả nhà

----------

